# Critical Operator



## Critical scout (May 19, 2011)

I am really interested in tactical designs of slingshots ! I intend to custom make a elite tactical slingshot therefore I would like to share thoughts and ideas as well as receive any and all advice that I can ! Thanxy ya much !!!!!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

welcome to the forum! ill be interested to see what you have to offer!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well what exactly do you mean by "Tactical" slingshot?
Tactical refers to being able to be used in a battlefield environment... but the word has been commonly used for a lot of other things as well, everything from socks to pens to lunchboxes are deemed tactical now days... So what does tactical mean to you?


----------



## Critical scout (May 19, 2011)

That is exactly what I mean and intend ! I am looking for ideas and thoughts for ever improving the slingshot for critical combat operation ! The slingshot is a very important tool and weapon for tactical and strategic situations.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

Being in the forces myself i can't imagine needing my cattie for anything i would concider tactical, but on the other hand it would be interesting to see what you come up with, maybe something like a leatherman knife but the plyers are caterpult forks and the bands and pouch tuck away into where the tools would normally be on a leatherman? made nice and heavy it would make a good fistload (a weight you hold in your hand to punch with making your fist heavyer and reducing the risk of breaking your hand) something like that would be cool but not that usefull.

Lets see what you come up with a new angle is always fun to look at anyway.


----------



## Force Ten (May 20, 2011)

The slingshot is a very effective and tactical tool and weapon indeed ! I have seen individuals engineer their own specialized slingshots on several occasions ! It will help you to be specific in your design as to suit your particular objective. I will comply with your request to share ideas and variations of tactical slingshots as soon as I am better prepared and have the " ever pressing issue " of time more to my favor. Force ten Out !


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Whatever you dudes are smoking, pass it this way...


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

Do you mean tactical in a third world protest way? or in a soldier slinging his rifle and pulling out a slingshot to use in a proper scrap? because if it's the first then a protest/mad max way then it'l work as it has been done.

But if you mean a real soldier in a real battle using a slingshot for anything, even sorting sentries out then things are getting a bit far fetched, but on the other hand if its for theory/fantasy then crack on.

Basically im just wondering how you invisage a slingshot being used in a 'tactical' way.

Im not mocking just trying to understand


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

a slingshot equivalent to the swiss army knife? interesting. im thinking joerg has beaten you to it.


----------

